# Abbreviations & Acronyms



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I notice on lot's of posts that acronyms are used quite frequently.
I then spend a lot of time trying to find out what they mean.
It would be very useful if we had an "Acronym Register" of some sort.
I don't know who would be tasked with this or whether it's possible.
What do you think? :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ITIAGI. WSMLAPSO.

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

I think it's a good idea. Would save me looking a pratt so often.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

*Avatar*

Hey Dave I think your "Boing" will fit on 1 line now you have a bigger Avatar :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Avatar*



bigbazza said:


> Hey Dave I think your "Boing" will fit on 1 line now you have a bigger Avatar :wink:


What do I write underneath to fill in the gap?

Rude answers only please! 8O 8O


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

*Boing*

How about DB.
*
*
*
*
*
*
Double Boing


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

wtf?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

TFB?

Cheers

Dave

PS - on a point or order

I believe that an acronym is only an acronym if the abbreviation makes a pronounceable word (is there such a word as pronounceable?)

Like WAN = Wide Area Network is an acronym

Whereas BBC is an abbreviation

RADAR, LASER and SONAR are acronyms

D


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

*wtf*

YCST

you can't say that


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

WTF...




Waiting To Fly.....


heard it at the airport. 

Honest.


 :wink:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

*Abb - Acr*

Quote
I believe that an acronym is only an acronym if the abbreviation makes a pronounceable word (is there such a word as pronounceable?)

How would a Harley rider Know that?
I did state both in my original post.

Bazza


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

When I worked in a mixed office at British Coal, the guys used to swear in a very clear voice by abbreviation. I don't think it fooled the female members of staff for one minute, but they never complained

One I will always remember was pronounced "Dee-Tee-El-A-See" (DTLAC)  

I absolutely refuse to disclose the wording that fits the abbreviation on this open forum, but I will confirm any correct answers by PM 8) 

Geoff


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Abb - Acr*



bigbazza said:


> Quote
> 
> How would a Harley rider Know that?
> 
> I did state both in my original post.


You did mate - no offence intended

I was just showing off my 1960's Scottish education 8)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

*Abb -Acr*

None taken Dave :wink: 
I could only afford an English education.

Geoff, did that imply talking like somrthing?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

TLA - Three letter abbreviations


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

bigbazza

yes  

Geoff


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I always thought LOL was lots of love and thought you all a strange bunch 
until I found out what it really means.
bbfn
Loddy


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

ROTFLMAO

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I give up!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Geoff

HALP4Y










Cheers


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Dave

   

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

loddy said:


> I always thought LOL was lots of love and thought you all a strange bunch
> until I found out what it really means.
> bbfn
> Loddy


It's the three fingered wave that worries me! 8O 8O 8O


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Abbreviations? Text?

A
Alwz Always
ASAP As soon as possible
ATB All the best
A3 Anytime, Anywhere, Anyplace
B
B Be
B4 Before
B4N Bye for now
BCNU Be seeing you
BBL Be back later
BCNU Be seeing you
BBS Be back soon
BFN/B4N Bye for now
BN Been
BRB Be right back
B4N Bye for now
C
C See
CU See you
[email protected] See you at
CUL See you later
CMON Come On
D
Dk Don't know
DNR Dinner
doN Doing
E
EOD End of discussion
EVRY1 Everyone
EZY Easy
EZ Easy
F
FAQ Frequently asked questions
FC Fingers crossed
F2F Face to face
F2T Free to talk
FYEO For your eyes only
FYA For your amusement
FYI For your information
F2F Face to face
F2T Free to talk
G
GAL Get a life
GF Girlfirend
GG Good game
GR8 Great!
GUDLUK Good luck
H
h2cus Hope to see you soon
H8 Hate
HAGN Have a good night
HRU How are you?
HTH Hope that helps
I
IC I See
IDK I don't know
J
J4F Just for fun
K
KC Keep cool
KHUF Know how you feel
KISS Keep it simple, Stupid
KIT Keep in touch
L
L&N Landing
LDR Long distance relationship
LOL Laughing out loud
LDN London
LUV Love
L8 Late
L8r Later
M
MC Merry Christmas
Mob Mobile
M8 Mate
MSG Message
N
NRN No reply necessary
NE1 Anyone
No1 No one
NP No problem
nufN Nothing
O
OIC Oh, I see
O4U Only for you
P
PCME Please call me
pl& Planned
PLS Please
po$bl Possible
PRT Party
PTB Please Text Back
Q
QPSA? Que pasa? (what's happening?)
R
R Are
RGDS Regards
RINGL8 Running Late
RLR Earlier
RU Are you
RU? Are you?
RU CMNG Are You coming
RUOK Are You OK?
S
SC Stay cool
shopN Shopping
SOL Sooner or later
SME1 Someone
SPK Speak
SRY Sorry
T
T+ Think positive
Thx Thanks
Tks Thanks
T2Go Time to go
T2ul Talk to you later
TXT Text
U
U You
U2 You too
UR You are
V
VRI Very
W
[email protected] What
W8N waiting
WAN2 Want to
WB Welcome Back
WOT What
WTG Way To Go!
W4u Waiting for you
W8 Wait
X
X Kiss
XLNT Excellent
Y
Y Why?
YGM You got mail
YR Your
Z
1
10Q Thank You
1DAY One day
1ON1 One on one
1NC Once
2
2 To/Two/Too
2DAY Today
2bctnd To be continued.
2l8 Too late
2MORO Tomorrow
2NITE Tonight
4
4 For
4e Forever
4gv Forgive
4gvn Forgiven
7
7K Sick
8
8 Ate

To name but a few

Steve


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bigbazza said:


> I notice on lot's of posts that acronyms are used quite frequently.
> I then spend a lot of time trying to find out what they mean.
> It would be very useful if we had an "Acronym Register" of some sort.
> I don't know who would be tasked with this or whether it's possible.
> What do you think? :?


Why do that when there are already loads of websites with lists.
Just Google.

Here's just one: http://www.webacronyms.com/


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for taking the trouble Steve


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

HarleyDave said:


> ROTFLMAO
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Rolling On The Floor Laughing My Ass Off

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

HarleyDave said:


> TFB?


Time For Bed


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

That's quite difficult to pronounce Dave (In it's abbreviated form)

Bazza


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Two more that are used here quite a bit.

OH Other Half
SWMBO She Who Must Be Obeyed

Ca


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My favourite...cul8er...see you later

DB or DB's...one or two lumps!


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

The web site that I use is . . .

http://www.acronymsearch.com/index.php


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi All,
I must add, that it defeats me as to why we need to use abbreviations. Is it that we are all in a such a hurry to do something else, I thought that the purpose of any form of communication was to be clear in what we are saying, and that our message will achieve full understanding..

Barrie.


----------

